
React Router is dead - kaio
https://medium.com/@taion/react-router-is-dead-long-live-rrtr-d229ca30e318#.dmhw93fh6
======
namuol
Tired of seeing this article pop up. It really comes off as a "public shaming"
of react-router's maintainers. This is not how OSS should work.

~~~
kaio
Agreed. But then again i'm not sure what would be the best way here to meet
everybodys needs and was hoping for a discussion: While forking is encouraged
by Git(Hub) it also tends to fragment the community. So i see Jimmys points
but it also puts a lot of burden on the already update-plagued react-router
users.

